# Fuel Tank...



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

I posted a LF/WTB topic in the "Canadian Classified" but I thought i'd check here too - maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
I'm looking for a fuel tank for a 1990 Audi 200 Quattro Turbo. Any leads or suggestions on where to look would be appreciated. I have some quotes for new units but man, pricey stuff.
Thanks.


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

ttt


----------

